# Amphibious killifish!



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Im growing some Anablepsoides hartii at home, and recently they started to show this rather bizzare behaviour! I knew quite a few rivulus killifish (especially mangrove rivulus) are amphibious and like to constantly jump out of water, but im surprised that my baby hartii are showing it as well! They can stay out for several hours at a time!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

That's pretty cool!
I wonder if they'd be able to find there way back into a water course if in a larger tank.. I have been playing with the idea of using a 'jumping' Killifish in a large terrarium setup that has multiple tiered waterfalls, would be awesome if I could get a Killifish species that could jump or a Goby species that can 'climb'.
Only issues whether the fish would get 'lost' in the vegetation mid transit!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice shot! cool to see that!
I've heard a good number of species do the amphibious out of water wall or plant cling thing. even some fundulopanchax have been known to sit on top of surface aquatic plants. 
I've got some Rivs but I haven't seen this as yet.


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

In my experience, a lot of killifish species exhibit amphibious behavior, and they can move rather well on land (or hop around in a rather coordinated fashion ). Hartii and K. marmoratus are just a couple of more popular examples. 

If kept moist, many species (not just rivulids) can survive several hours of water, so that waterfall setup would actually be a really cool idea! As long as there is no way to trap them and humidity remains close to 100%, they can get around rather well! Im just surprised that my baby hartii are already displaying this behavior at this size


----------

